# Acerca de 'merge'

## KR

Bien... ya tengo Gentoo Instalado, ahora me queda 'mergear' unos cuantos programas...

Mi duda es la siguiente:

¿Puedo hacer merge simuláneamente en varias consolas?

Lo digo por que no vaya a pasar que dos merge, por ejemplo, necesiten un mismo paquete que no tenga instalado y intenten realizar operaciones al mismo tiempo con varios aquetes y se empiecen a liar y... buff

Vamos, q no kiero joderlo despues de haber tenido a mi pobre k6-2 durante 6 horas compilando desde el Stage1

----------

## BaSS

la forma correcta:

```

emerge paqete1 paqete2 paqete3 etc...

```

----------

## striderg2

Si quieres puede hacer lo siguiente:

Mientras en la consola 1 vas compilando X, (emerge xfree), puedes ir haciendo en otra consola emerge -f openvpn iptables etc, asi va bajando otros paquetes mientras compilas 1.

Ojo, trata de que las dependencias de los que va a bajar, no se esten cumpleindo por alguno que estes compilando

----------

## herje

Hola, no creo que el problema lo tuvieses con las dependencias, mas bien lo que sucederia seria que el procesador trabajaria al limite, sobre todo si en algun momento coincide compilando dos o mas paquetes.

En funcion de tu procesador la ventilacion etc, podrias hacerlo.

Lo unico que puede pasar es que a medida que vaya instalando huviese alguna dependiencia de las que te salio con $ emerge --pretend paquete  que ya estuviera compilada por otra consola, pero eso no seria problema creo yo.

Yo he estado compilando con una conexion RBT a 56 kb ,  kde y ha tardado un fin de semana, y en ese tiempo a veces si hice emerge para  instalar algun otro paquete y mi procesador en esta maquina es un PII a 400 Mhz.

----------

